# (Edited) Uber Study: UberX Drivers Grossed $16.50/Hr (B4 Expenses) In Oct 2014 In 20 Biggest Markets



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
Ryan Lawler (Twitter @ryanlawer)
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I couldn't find the note that says "uber math was used for the calculations"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Study Shows Its Drivers Make More Per Hour And Work Fewer Hours Than Taxi Drivers*
> Ryan Lawler (Twitter @ryanlawer)
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/


It says "if expenses aren't more than $6/hour." So only if you drive less than 12 miles/hour even using fuber math.

This is also why when a drug company tests it's own drug you take the results with a big spoonful of salt.


----------



## BostonMetro1oh2 (Jan 5, 2015)

Uber also makes a life saving cancer drug, they have drawn out a peace plan for the middle east, because of uber teenage pregnancy is at all time low, murder rate in detriot is non existance, and because of uber gays can now marry and feel normal, uber; the answer to all of life's woes.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*IN THE DRIVER'S SEAT: A CLOSER LOOK AT THE UBER PARTNER EXPERIENCE*
http://blog.uber.com/partner-experience

Link: *survey of our driver-partners*

Link: *comprehensive analysis*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberX Driver Earnings Data Is From 20 Largest US Markets In Oct 2014

Data From UberX & UberBLACK Was Used To Compare With Taxi Driver Earnings.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Only Independent surveys and studies show more accuracy. True story

Who is going to say 'you stink' to an Uber originated survey? or less likely I should say


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

When talking about cabs they mention the cabby s wage. Does that include their tips? That would make a significant difference.
Also this sentence "One reason Uber drivers may work fewer hours is that they’re making more money per hour." Is pure garbage. No data was used to come up with that conclusion.

Almost half the drivers quit within a year. Or as they say become inactive. That's pretty significant I think.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Since many uber drivers drive for fun only a few hours a week. They might drive the busy hours only and their data is skewing the average revenue per hours. If he wants to compare to cabs, use the data from full time uber drivers that drive similar hours to cabbies.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Now we know how many drivers Uber has, and how much money they're making*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...rs-uber-has-and-how-much-money-theyre-making/


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I gotta assume the Uber hourly wage is before the commission is deducted as well. If this is true, after ALL expenses, cabbies are making substantially more than Uber drivers. I also have to assume the cab numbers are before tips or it would have stated they were included. When net versus net are compared, cabbies are likely making double Uber drivers. The spin is just sick in this article.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Uber also makes a life saving cancer drug, they have drawn out a peace plan for the middle east, because of uber teenage pregnancy is at all time low, murder rate in detriot is non existance, and because of uber gays can now marry and feel normal, uber; the answer to all of life's woes.


love it....good one


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It is comparing an Uber driver's fares per hour to a taxi drivers hourly wages. 

I'd call that comparing apples to oranges, but it's actually like comparing an apple to apple slices. Look the apple is bigger! YEAH!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The data according to the article says the Uber earnings are gathered from UberX AND UberBlack drivers from the month of October 2014.

First, this isn't just UberX numbers. And second, this was BEFORE the rate cuts. And third, Uber hired a MASSIVE amount of UberX drivers in November and December, flooding the market.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

"Uber argues that these numbers paint a picture of decent work in a shifting economy where tens of thousands of people - nearly half of them with college degrees - have recently found supplemental income and more flexibility doing *a job that has long been the domain of immigrants and middle-aged men*."
By this time next year the demographics will be reversed, but Uber wont care because they must have completed their IPO giving Travy enough money to buy Colombia


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

I see David Plouffe is the uber spokesperson. The man who brought you Barrack Obama. "If you like your current rates, you can keep your current rates."


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

The study, which was put together by Uber in conjunction with Benenson Strategy Groupand economist Alan Krueger, seeks to provide more details about the driver-partners on its platform in the U.S.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Takes A Deep Data Dive On Its Drivers*
**
*Johana Bhuiyan *
(@Booyah on the forum)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-drivers-study?utm_term=4ldqpia&s=mobile#.npWm34QxM


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Study Shows Its Drivers Make More Per Hour And Work Fewer Hours Than Taxi Drivers*
> Ryan Lawler (Twitter @ryanlawer)
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/


"Uber drivers in many of the company's major markets are making about $6 an hour more than their traditional - and professional - taxi-driver counterparts, according to a rare analysis of internal data the company released Thursday along with Princeton economist Alan Krueger. In Washington, the difference is about $4.60, in San Francisco it's about $10 and in New York it's closer to $15.
These gross earnings don't account for the considerable costs drivers pay to deploy their own cars as modern-day taxis"

The sentence in red "glosses over" a critical fact that changes the entire equation and *contradicts the premise of the article's title*. As others have indicated, variables like Uber commissions, taxi tips and medallion/fee expense do not appear to be factored into the equation. Nevertheless, when one does factor in the "considerable costs drivers pay to deploy their own cars as modern-day taxis", one would be very hard pressed to see how Uber drivers could possibly make more than taxi drivers (using this article's data).

The afore-mentioned notwithstanding, there are some very interesting numbers and demographics contained in the body of this piece. Another in a long line of informative posts by Chi1.......


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

This is horse shit



Uber represents a steady source of income for 3 out of 4 partners - 74% of partners choose Uber to help maintain a steady source of income to supplement their otherwise unpredictable earnings. Using Uber to steady their earnings makes sense since, as we discovered in our research, driver-partners earn the roughly same per hour regardless of the number of hours worked.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Takes A Deep Data Dive On Its Drivers*
> **
> *Johana Bhuiyan *
> (@Booyah on the forum)
> ...


162,037 active drivers on the platform.

40,000 new drivers added to the platform in December.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*48% of Drivers have college degrees*.
Please put on your critical thinking caps to take a Analytic Deep Dive into the research by Benenson Strategy Group and Princeton Economist Alan Krueger:
*survey of our driver-partners*
And
*comprehensive analysis.

Please post thoughtful, measured & on topic responses on this thread. I would like to disseminate this thread as widely as possible to lay bare the self-serving nature & results of this Uber Study of Drivers' Earnings.

*


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The data according to the article says the Uber earnings are gathered from UberX AND UberBlack drivers from the month of October 2014.
> 
> First, this isn't just UberX numbers. And second, this was BEFORE the rate cuts. And third, Uber hired a MASSIVE amount of UberX drivers in November and December, flooding the market.


good points


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Why would half the drivers quit with a year if they truly averaged around $19 an hour ?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> "Uber argues that these numbers paint a picture of decent work in a shifting economy where tens of thousands of people - nearly half of them with college degrees - have recently found supplemental income and more flexibility doing *a job that has long been the domain of immigrants and middle-aged men*."
> By this time next year the demographics will be reversed, but Uber wont care because they must have completed their IPO giving Travy enough money to buy Colombia


Guess that hope and change only worked for the .001 %


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

1) David Plouffe is using this study today for Uber self promotion at US Conference of Mayors meeting.

2) A scan of the study, the survey, or the news articles does not make it clear if "Fares" or "Driver Payouts" data was used. Uber has always used "Fares" instead of "Driver Payouts" to mean Driver Earnings. There is ~25% difference between Payouts & Fares.
AND The $19/Hour figure that Uber is claiming as "Drivers Earnings" is Before Any Operating Costs.

3) The Earnings Is Data From Oct 2014. Since then rates have been cut in 48 markets to ~¢75/mile & ~¢15/minute. This has lowered drivers Actual earnings by ~40%


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Interesting article. Shows Uber is on a rise not on a decline as some on this forum pointed out.


----------



## dcsamurai (Nov 29, 2014)

The figures don't lie, but liars can figure.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Data set is till Oct 2014.
> Data included UberX & UberBLACK


Funny they release this information now, after slashing rates another 25%, making that data irrlevant, lol.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Any Drivers wishing to express their opinion please email Poly Mosendz from Newsweek at: [email protected]


I will have plenty of time to do just that, Chi1 (while I sit in front of Burger King tonight, NOT hoping for a ping). My small contribution to the struggle. I will blind copy you.

ps Striking that the data end point comes just prior to the rate cuts (which essentially renders the premise of the article moot, glaringly inaccurate and obsolete).


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

You know the old saying, "If it appears to good to be true"....hmm it usually is


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I will have plenty of time to do just that, Chi1 (while I sit in front of Burger King tonight, NOT hoping for a ping). My small contribution to the struggle. I will blind copy you.
> 
> ps Striking that the data end point comes just prior to the rate cuts (which essentially renders the premise of the article moot, glaringly inaccurate and obsolete).


To quantify the impact to the drivers post-January 2015 rate cut, use this example:

A $5 minimum fare was reduced to a $4 minimum fare in many markets. This is a 20% reduction in price to the customer. This however impacts Uber and the driver much differently. At the old $5 rate, Uber's cut was $1.80 (Uber keeps the first $1 of every fare and 20% of the rest of the fare, so $1 + 20% of $4 = $1.80). At the new $4 rate, Uber's cut is $1.60 ($1 + 20% of $3 = $1.60). That is an 11% drop in revenue to Uber ($0.20 / $1.80). At the old $5 rate, the driver's cut was $3.20 ($5 minus Uber's cut of $1.80 = $3.20). At the new $4 rate, the driver's cut is $2.40 ($4 minus Uber's cut of $1.60 = $2.40). That is a 25% drop in revenue to the driver ($0.80 / $3.20).

So the rate cuts reduced Uber's revenue 11%, but reduced the driver's revenue 25%.

At the same time, the drivers expenses did not decrease. If it costs the driver $0.30 per mile to do the work for the minimum fare, which includes driving to the customer's location and driving them to their destination, a minimum fare can easily be 5 miles of travel for the driver (sometimes much more given Uber requires drivers to accept requests over 10 miles away), which produces a cost of $1.50 ($0.30 per mile times 5 miles) regardless of whether the fare is the old $5 rate or $4 rate.

At the old $5 rate, the driver's profit after costs was $1.70 ($3.20 minus $1.50). At the new $4 rate, the driver's profit after costs is $0.90 ($2.40 minus $1.50). So as a result of the rate cut, the driver's profit fell 47% ($0.80 / $1.70).

So the rate cut reduced Uber's revenue 11%, reduced the driver's revenue 25% and reduced the driver's profit 47%, rendering any study Uber did BEFORE the rate cut MEANINGLESS.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The data used for cabs is one and a half years before data for uber drivers. That places it pre Uber and it's effects on cab driver pay. Cab driver pay has dropped drastically since May 2013.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber is great, according to studies commissioned by Uber*

*http://mashable.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link*


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

My study claims I make less than minimum wage.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber is great, according to studies commissioned by Uber*
> 
> *http://mashable.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link*


That is a great tweet, I'm going to borrow it.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I contacted Polly via Twitter and she acknowledged my replies.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

This report of how much drivers earn could not be farther from the truth. As a cab driver I make more in one day then I did in a full week driving for Fuber. Uber drivers are working for next to nothing and many drivers have done the math. Here is a more accurate example .
http://shar.es/1bl6GD


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

gregthedriver said:


> This report of how much drivers earn could not be farther from the truth. As a cab driver I make more in one day then I did in a full week driving for Fuber. Uber drivers are working for next to nothing and many drivers have done the math. Here is a more accurate example .
> http://shar.es/1bl6GD





chi1cabby said:


> Who amongst the forum members wants to stop *****ing and do something proactive for a change.
> I have reporters seeking drivers input, yet no one has started a conversation with me to get the reporters contact info.
> 
> Click my avatar, then click "start conversation".
> Thanx!


I want to know how much the "reporters " earn, why is everyone so interested what Uber and cab drivers make ? This story has been beaten to death for Christ sakes.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Because the same reporters are looking to join Uber for some extra cash, LOL.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Because the same reporters are looking to join Uber for some extra cash, LOL.


I want to know how much some info babe reading a teleprompter on TV makes ?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I want to know how much some info babe reading a teleprompter on TV makes ?


Less than uber drivers


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Less than uber drivers


They make millions of dollars, are you crazy ? Especially a network news TV reporter.
Diane Sawyer makes less than an uber driver.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Why don't more drivers post their true earnings and expenses. We could come up with an agreed format so it's all congruent. 

As they say, The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## jamesk (Nov 24, 2014)

read the article correctly we partner "driver" make $ 6 per hour God Bless USA


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Samename said:


> Why don't more drivers post their true earnings and expenses. We could come up with an agreed format so it's all congruent.
> 
> As they say, The proof is in the pudding.


The IRS patrols this website..shhh


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> To quantify the impact to the drivers post-January 2015 rate cut, use this example:
> 
> A $5 minimum fare was reduced to a $4 minimum fare in many markets. This is a 20% reduction in price to the customer. This however impacts Uber and the driver much differently. At the old $5 rate, Uber's cut was $1.80 (Uber keeps the first $1 of every fare and 20% of the rest of the fare, so $1 + 20% of $4 = $1.80). At the new $4 rate, Uber's cut is $1.60 ($1 + 20% of $3 = $1.60). That is an 11% drop in revenue to Uber ($0.20 / $1.80). At the old $5 rate, the driver's cut was $3.20 ($5 minus Uber's cut of $1.80 = $3.20). At the new $4 rate, the driver's cut is $2.40 ($4 minus Uber's cut of $1.60 = $2.40). That is a 25% drop in revenue to the driver ($0.80 / $3.20).
> 
> ...


Email the reporter that!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Email the reporter that!


She/he will get a headache after reading that.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> She/he will get a headache after reading that.


No she/he won't, truth in numbers!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Txchick said:


> No she/he won't, truth in numbers!


Convoluted numbers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Convoluted numbers.


True. But they're real.

And the only reason Uber can get away with what it is doing is because the real numbers are convoluted. If it was easy to see how little drivers make in the end, no one would drive. People drive for Uber because they CAN'T see it.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Who amongst the forum members wants to stop *****ing and do something proactive for a change.
> I have reporters seeking drivers input, yet no one has started a conversation with me to get the reporters contact info.
> 
> Click my avatar, then click "start conversation".
> Thanx!


I wrote Polly Mendez a short note telling her to do her own math and not UBER math. Stating the study was before recent 20% cuts etc.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> True. But they're real.
> 
> And the only reason Uber can get away with what it is doing is because the real numbers are convoluted. If it was easy to see how little drivers make in the end, no one would drive. People drive for Uber because they CAN'T see it.


So, why are you doing it ?
Don't mean to be a smart ass


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> True. But they're real.
> 
> And the only reason Uber can get away with what it is doing is because the real numbers are convoluted. If it was easy to see how little drivers make in the end, no one would drive. People drive for Uber because they CAN'T see it.


Correct but you are preaching to the choir. @chi1cabby has worked hard to have reporters focus on drivers income, we all need to step up and respond!


frndthDuvel said:


> I wrote Polly Mendez a short note telling her to do her own math and not UBER math. Stating the study was before recent 20% cuts etc.


Wrote Polly a email just now.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> So, why are you doing it ?
> Don't mean to be a smart ass


I don't drive for the rates. I only game the guarantee. Once the guarantee is gone, I have no reason to drive.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Any Drivers wishing to express their opinion please email Poly Mosendz from Newsweek at: [email protected]


Replied!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Email sent with my story of refusing to drive at current rates and said I'm ready to answer further questions if necessary.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

I wonder if their data reflects the actual time " Driving the Pax" from point A to B.

And they are not including actual "logged in hours" 

Just a thought...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
> Ryan Lawler (Twitter @ryanlawer)
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/


POST # 1 / CHI1CABBY: ♤♡♢♧ BOOYAH!
This study totally repudiates the
obnoxiously hyperbolic claims
of #{T}RUTHLESS LEADER a case
in point being the totally shameless
"Make $80,000/yr."
billboard prominantly displayed in
my beloved Boston.

#THE TRUTH ABOUT #FUBER
AVARICE DECEIT HUBRIS SCHADENFREUDE


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

XavierKnight said:


> I wonder if their data reflects the actual time " Driving the Pax" from point A to B.
> 
> And they are not including actual "logged in hours"
> 
> Just a thought...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BostonMetro1oh2 said:


> Uber also makes a life saving cancer drug, they have drawn out a peace plan for the middle east, because of uber teenage pregnancy is at all time low, murder rate in detriot is non existance, and because of uber gays can now marry and feel normal, uber; the answer to all of life's woes.


POST # 5 / BOSTONMETRO102: BOOYAH! LOL!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 4139


Define hours on duty?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Define hours on duty?


I think it's Hours "Working" or Hours Logged On.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I gotta assume the Uber hourly wage is before the commission is deducted as well. If this is true, after ALL expenses, cabbies are making substantially more than Uber drivers. I also have to assume the cab numbers are before tips or it would have stated they were included. When net versus net are compared, cabbies are likely making double Uber drivers. The spin is just sick in this article.


Yes, I doubt the government agency polled each driver. They most likely went to data from the Cab Companies which would not include Tips?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I gotta assume the Uber hourly wage is before the commission is deducted as well. If this is true, after ALL expenses, cabbies are making substantially more than Uber drivers. I also have to assume the cab numbers are before tips or it would have stated they were included. When net versus net are compared, cabbies are likely making double Uber drivers. The spin is just sick in this article.


POST # 12 / UBERBLACKDRIVERL.A.: ♤♡♢♧
BINGO !
# PLOUFFE=#FUBER'S SPINMEISTER!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think it's Hours "Working" or Hours Logged On.


Yes, how would Uber know "hours not logged in but part of an Uber driver shift"?

In an unbiased paper, the researcher could ask the questions about total hours (App On and App off) and be able to come up with a good number.

Another really important costs for TNC Drivers is Risk. How do you put a cost per mile on the Risks involved for TNC Drivers? How do you compare this Risk Cost to Cab and Commercial Livery Drivers. It is real but hard to put a number on. This is also related to current and future OnDemand 1099 Jobs.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

My favorite part in the Comment section of the article:

Guy#1: Why is this news?
Guy#2: It's not, it PR.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Because the same reporters are looking to join Uber for some extra cash, LOL.


POST # 46 / CYBERTEC 69: ♤♡♢♧ROTF LMAO!
THANKS, "TEC" I really needed that.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The IRS patrols this website..shhh


So does Santa Clause


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Look at this uber trash propaganda, wow, just wow. And they call this reporting. 
www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/01/22/now-we-know-many-drivers-uber-has-and-how-much-money-theyre-making/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Look at this uber trash propaganda, wow, just wow. And they call this reporting.
> www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/01/22/now-we-know-many-drivers-uber-has-and-how-much-money-theyre-making/


Mark Levin 
calls it the Washington Compost


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Mark Levine calls it the Washington Compost


I'd gladly add that whiney thing to the pile!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.

Just when you think you have see it all. Uber hitting the PR trail with data from before the rate cuts, released after the rate cuts. Hmmm.

And what company needs a strategy firm and an economist to "learn more about our drivers and who they are"? I have never had a "partner" that I needed to hire someone so I could know them better.

Maybe a phone number would help? Or an office open more than 2 hours per week? Or interested enough managers that would actually meet with drivers face to face instead of by e mail? 

I swear, if these morons spent half the money attracting riders they do trying to attract drivers, we may all have something.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Polly Molendz is working on a deadline right now. She is actively seeking Drivers input. Please reach out to her at @pollynyc on Twitter and email [email protected]


Can't she read this forum? There's more than enough grievances about Uber's pay cut, flooding the drivers' pool, unethical dealings, unfair deactivation, ludicrous ratings system, etc from drivers expressed here than in any individual email she can be sent.
Why not to refer her to this forum to read it all?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Can't she read this forum? There's more than enough grievances about Uber's pay cut, flooding the drivers' pool, unethical dealings, unfair deactivation, ludicrous ratings system, etc from drivers expressed here than in any individual email she can be sent.
> Why not to refer her to this forum to read it all?


She responded to me as she appears to have responded to all who wrote her. I imagine she has been here and read all the second hand stories. She is not going to write a story about what she read on some Forum. Now those who contact her can be vetted and she can ask the questions like a reporter tries to do. For her to write a story about what she reads here would be like how FAUX news writes theirs. YMMV


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> She responded to me as she appears to have responded to all who wrote her. I imagine she has been here and read all the second hand stories. She is not going to write a story about what she read on some Forum. Now those who contact her can be vetted and she can ask the questions like a reporter tries to do. For her to write a story about what she reads here would be like how FAUX news writes theirs. YMMV


What else can she learn from individuals? 
That Uber conducts an insurance fraud but prompting the drivers to contact their individual insurance companies first in an accident and hide the fact they they are using the vehicle for hire? Or that the James Rivers insurance won't pay fro driver's medical expenses, if he/she is hurt in an accident while Ubering on? Or she doesn't know that Uber put 40,000 new drivers on the road last month and cut rates in 48 US cities to ridiculous numbers and started charging 25% their cut from new drivers. Or, that Uber and it's executives are being sued in a lot of cities and countries? I think she knows it all.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MikeB said:


> What else can she learn from individuals?
> That Uber conducts an insurance fraud but prompting the drivers to contact their individual insurance companies first in an accident and hide the fact they they are using the vehicle for hire? Or that the James Rivers insurance won't pay fro driver's medical expenses, if he/she is hurt in an accident while Ubering on? Or she doesn't know that Uber put 40,000 new drivers on the road last month and cut rates in 48 US cities to ridiculous numbers and started charging 25% their cut from new drivers. Or, that Uber and it's executives are being sued in a lot of cities and countries? I think she knows it all.


Did you write her and let her know of your concerns?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

MikeB said:


> What else can she learn from individuals?
> That Uber conducts an insurance fraud but prompting the drivers to contact their individual insurance companies first in an accident and hide the fact they they are using the vehicle for hire? Or that the James Rivers insurance won't pay fro driver's medical expenses, if he/she is hurt in an accident while Ubering on? Or she doesn't know that Uber put 40,000 new drivers on the road last month and cut rates in 48 US cities to ridiculous numbers and started charging 25% their cut from new drivers. Or, that Uber and it's executives are being sued in a lot of cities and countries? I think she knows it all.


Did you follow up with her?? I did.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

I guess, respond? I did:

I don't know if you don't care or are just lazy. You actually admitted the Uber numbers don't include costs, but you don't go any further. Drinking the Uber Kool-Aid?

UberX drivers on the whole make below minimum wage. Some markets, it's less than poverty level. Cover up? Or just bad at math?

UberX drivers, mostly, trade the future equity in their vehicles for cash now. They "make" no money. They just hope to get some food on the table before their vehicle is ruined. And they will still have to make the payments on the thing when it's on blocks.

There are a lot of REAL math done on this if you just look. Uber is the sweatshop of America. While labor laws protect most employees in America, they still conveniently overlook independent contractors. Good or bad, Uber is definitely taking advantage of this (Lyft as well).

Just read a few UberX drivers experiences with the sweatshop master, Travis Kalanick. Bear in mind that the pay per mile is significantly less than quoted in these blogs, sometimes HALF as much (e.g. Chicago).

https://uberdrivermiami.wordpress.com/author/uberdrivermiami/
http://jetsettershomestead.boardingarea.com/2015/01/19/uber-driver-earnings/

How about this analysis of the Uber sweatshop?

https://bobsullivan.net/gotchas/the...atal-to-itself-its-customers-and-mass-transit


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's Study Stirs Debate: Just How Good Are These Jobs?*
DOUGLAS MACMILLAN
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-40081


----------



## Beth E. (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi everybody, I'm a reporter with TouchVision in Chicago. I've spent the past couple of weeks working on a series about Uber, and I'm really interested in talking with some of you about your experiences with Uber, particularly involving rates, insurance and interaction with the company. On Twitter @BethElderkin. Thanks!


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

When will one of these reporters actually do the math on this. It is frustrating to see gross income of Uber drivers compared to net income for others with a little notation that it doesn't include expenses. 
How about including them for once and then do the comparison. And no one ever includes the self employment portion of taxes when comparing wages.


----------



## Bob Sullivan (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, I'm the journalist who wrote the story Crownan linked to above. Underdawg, I share your confusion about people who don't know about self-employment tax rates. I'd be interested in your thoughts about my analysis. I'm also interested in hearing from the 50 percent of drivers Uber says become "inactive" after a year. Why?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think it's Hours "Working" or Hours Logged On.


Or is it hours with Pax in car? Actual paid miles? They don't pay for dead miles so that to me would eliminate those, making a higher hourly payment for paid miles.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber's Study Stirs Debate: Just How Good Are These Jobs?*
> DOUGLAS MACMILLAN
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-40081


Retweeted his story


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

One thing is for sure.... Uber propaganda is the best in the world.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Bob Sullivan said:


> Hi, I'm the journalist who wrote the story Crownan linked to above. Underdawg, I share your confusion about people who don't know about self-employment tax rates. I'd be interested in your thoughts about my analysis. I'm also interested in hearing from the 50 percent of drivers Uber says become "inactive" after a year. Why?


Hello. I'm one of those who quit within one year. 
I was driving part time. After the first price cut early 2014 My take home$$ dropped significantly more than the % drop in fares. That is due to the $1 safe rider fee and the abundance of minimum fares. So I changed my style of driving. Started going to suburbs waiting little longer but nicer fares. I stopped picking up from uptown. I would go offline until I am far enough then get back online. 
I was having to work more hours and never went back to my initial level of$$
All this time I keep seeing more and more drivers in my suburb area where it used to be only a few drivers.

When the second cut happened, it was a no brainer. I now do a ride or two a month if it's convenient to stay on the platform in the hope that Uber gets a better leadership and goes the right direction.
My rating is 4.83 with over 500 rides.

I took uber a few times lately. All the drivers were around 4.6 which gets you out the for. They are either new or maybe those are the ones that still can drive with the new rates.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Did you write her and let her know of your concerns?


No. I did not. Did you?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

MikeB said:


> No. I did not. Did you?


Yes!!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

MikeB said:


> No. I did not. Did you?


Yes I did.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I have seen links to articles about the study. The actual study draft is here:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/uber-static/comms/PDF/Uber_Driver-Partners_Hall_Kreuger_2015.pdf

I very quickly scanned it. I also searched for the word "mile" in the document. There was not one single occurrence of that word. How could a "study" of Uber drivers and their earning not contain any reference to miles driven. At the very least, Uber should have been able to provide the average number of paid miles per hour for the same data set that the "earnings" come from. That would at least give someone a way to estimate a driver's actual operating earnings, which would have been a better comparison to taxi wages than using a Uber driver's revenue numbers. One would still have to estimate the number of dead miles, but at least there would have been a starting point for that analysis.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bob Sullivan said:


> Hi, I'm the journalist who wrote the story


*The 6 reasons Ubernomics could be fatal to itself, its customers, and mass transit*
by BOB SULLIVAN @RedTapeChron
https://bobsullivan.net/gotchas/the...al-to-itself-its-customers-and-mass-transit/#


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*How Uber Fails To Prove Its Drivers Make More Than Taxi Drivers*
Ben Walsh
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6527470?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000018


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber had sent out this Survey to 5000 Drivers, of whom 600 responded.
> 
> Uber is refusing to release the survey questionnaire. Are there any forum members who participated in this Survey. There are national reporters who are interested in speaking with any drivers who received this Survey.
> Thanx!


I received it.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The 6 reasons Ubernomics could be fatal to itself, its customers, and mass transit*
> by BOB SULLIVAN @RedTapeChron
> https://bobsullivan.net/gotchas/the...al-to-itself-its-customers-and-mass-transit/#


Does Bob Sullivan have a tweeter feed??


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *How Uber Fails To Prove Its Drivers Make More Than Taxi Drivers*
> Ben Walsh
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6527470?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000018


Ben Walsh asks very good questions in this story.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Does Bob Sullivan have a tweeter feed??


@RedTapeChron


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @RedTapeChron


Yea found it thanks


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

A little old but still valid. Especially with the recent rate cuts:

http://billmoyers.com/2014/10/01/ubers-business-model-screwing-workers/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Did any drivers take part in this Uber Survey: *survey of our driver-partners*
Uber is refusing to provide Reporters the questionnaire of this Survey.
5000 preselected Drivers were invited to participate, of which 600 Drivers responded.
Reporters would like to speak drivers who were invited or participated in the Survey.
Please inbox me for the reporters contact details
Thank you!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Did any drivers take part in this Uber Survey: survey of our driver-partners
> Uber is refusing to provide Reporters the questionnaire of this Survey.
> 5000 preselected Drivers were invited to participate, of which 600 Drivers responded.
> Reporters would like to speak drivers who were invited or participated in the Survey.
> ...


More than likely they preselected which drivers to send it to. They already had the data and knew they could select 5000 drivers who would report back the kind of criteria they were looking for.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

*CALIFORNIA APP-BASED DRIVERS ASSOCIATION - CADA*
http://www.cabdateamsters986.org/


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
> Ryan Lawler (Twitter @ryanlawer)
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/


 Chi1 For President!

You Sir are a god among cabbies. Another excellent dispatch.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's part of the problem... Last night I picked up a TNC driver and his girlfriend. We got to talking and I told him how I only do Lyft now, and lamented Uber's lower rates. There was kind of an odd pause and I looked at him, and he didn't seem to know what I was talking about. Then I assumed since he wasn't working on a Fri night, maybe he's not an every weekend driver so I asked, "so have you not driven since NYE? They lowered the rates like two weeks ago."

"No, I drove last week." SHOCKED AND STUNNED FACE, MY JAW DROPPING TO THE FLOOR BECAUSE I WANTED TO SCREAM AND PUNCH THIS IDIOT.

He DID NOT KNOW that rates had dropped. Are you ****ing kidding me? He didn't look like an idiot. He seemed like a well-spoken young guy. But he had no ****ing clue Uber's rates were now at .95 cents a mile in Denver.

This is why Uber will be able to do whatever they want to drivers. Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

duggles said:


> Here's part of the problem... Last night I picked up a TNC driver and his girlfriend. We got to talking and I told him how I only do Lyft now, and lamented Uber's lower rates. There was kind of an odd pause and I looked at him, and he didn't seem to know what I was talking about. Then I assumed since he wasn't working on a Fri night, maybe he's not an everyone weekend driver so I asked, "so have you not driven since NYE? They lowered the rates like two weeks ago."
> 
> "No, I drove last week." SHOCKED AND STUNNED FACE, MY JAW DROPPING TO THE FLOOR BECAUSE I WANTED TO SCREAM AND PUNCH THIS IDIOT.
> 
> ...


I have a hard time keeping up with their e-mails at times! And they are always filtered to my g-mail "Promotions" section, with lots of spam...

I could see how the hobbyist/part-timer could totally gloss over a lot of important Uber info.

I mean, the pax barely know there was a rate cut! Not surprised here.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, another reporter that gets it (sort of):

*Uber slams Orlando, but some drivers like city's new rules*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/breaking-news/os-uber-taxi-drivers-20150123-story.html

"It's impossible to make any money," said one driver, who asked that his name not be used because he feared being dropped by Uber. "It really boils down to below minimum wage. And the wear and tear on your vehicle is astronomical."

Taxi drivers, who in Orlando generally lease their vehicles from one of a handful of permitted companies, have for years made similar complaints about long hours and low wages.

When Uber and Lyft began operating in Orlando over the summer, many taxi drivers were hopeful the "rideshare" business model, in which people use their personal vehicles and keep most of the money, would boost their income.

But Uber's new bargain-basement rates aren't paying off, some drivers say.

"Drivers are really hurting. Drivers are having to put in 60 hours or more &#8230; just to make ends meet, to make $200 a week, maybe $300," said Uber driver Simone Amina, who hopes Uber adopts the city's higher rate.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bob Sullivan said:


> Hi, I'm the journalist who wrote the story Crownan linked to above. Underdawg, I share your confusion about people who don't know about self-employment tax rates. I'd be interested in your thoughts about my analysis. I'm also interested in hearing from the 50 percent of drivers Uber says become "inactive" after a year. Why?


Bob Sullivan, and I quote. .

"People hate taxis, and deservedly so. They are scammy. They are inefficient. They are rude. They often smell. They are expensive. They deserve a kick in the ass."

Maybe you deserve a kick in the ass.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

I get a kick in the ass every day my ratings drop .01. How about you?

Just to amplify, I get judged (in my market) on my last 100 rides. Any 4* or below impacts my ratings immediately, while I will need 100 5*'s to push them out and IMPROVE my rating.

Since I do over a 100 rides a week, my performance is based on on my LAST WEEK. I am only as good as my last week.

Show me something similar in the Taxi Cartel.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Crownan said:


> I get a kick in the ass every day my ratings drop .01. How about you?
> 
> Just to amplify, I get judged (in my market) on my last 100 rides. Any 4* or below impacts my ratings immediately, while I will need 100 5*'s to push them out and IMPROVE my rating.
> 
> ...


Taxi Cartel , lol, so drive a taxi.
And in the limousine business, you're only as good as your last job, so welcome to the club.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I don't drive for the rates. I only game the guarantee. Once the guarantee is gone, I have no reason to drive.


I drive for the rates. I have no reason to drive.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Taxi Cartel , lol, so drive a taxi.
> And in the limousine business, you're only as good as your last job, so welcome to the club.


Yeah you put up that bs to cover the fact you have no standards. You can be a slovenly, disheveled dreg of society and still hold a Taxi License.

No one, NO ONE knows the history of the stupid town car waiting in line at Rosen. They are just there. You have no clue, whatsoever, if he's tried to fingerbang all his female pax. So, you have no argument. You are just a shill.

Put your CUSTOMER RATING on your dashboard (as Uber/Lyft drivers do) and try to get rides. Hey, Equal playing field!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The missing data point from Uber's driver analysis: How far they drive*
Andrea Peterson @KansasApls
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...rom-ubers-driver-analysis-how-far-they-drive/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Crownan said:


> Yeah you put up that bs to cover the fact you have no standards. You can be a slovenly, disheveled dreg of society and still hold a Taxi License.
> 
> No one, NO ONE knows the history of the stupid town car waiting in line at Rosen. They are just there. You have no clue, whatsoever, if he's tried to fingerbang all his female pax. So, you have no argument. You are just a shill.
> 
> Put your CUSTOMER RATING on your dashboard (as Uber/Lyft drivers do) and try to get rides. Hey, Equal playing field!


I have no idea what you're ranting about.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Study Finds Driving for Uber Is Great. Uber Study Is Flawed.*
By Alison Griswold
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox..._for_uber_is_flexible_but_is_it_reliable.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Sound of Silence, or What Uber and Airbnb's Missing Data Tells Us*
*By Tom Slee @whimsley*

*http://tomslee.net/2015/01/the-sound-of-silence-or-what-uber-and-airbnbs-missing-data-tells-us.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

My initial hasty reading of the Techcrunch article
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/
wrongly led me to think that the study was concluding that UberX Drivers Grossed $19/Hr. That figure is Aggregate for UberX & UberBLACK.










*The Gross Earnings/Hour for UberX Drivers for Oct 2014 in the 20 Markets was ~$16.50/Hour.*










The 20 Markets in this study represent 85% of All Uber Drivers in the U.S.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> My initial hasty reading of the Techcrunch article
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/
> wrongly led me to think that the study was concluding that UberX Drivers Grossed $19/Hr. That figure is Aggregate for UberX & UberBLACK.
> 
> ...


We need to be comparing *net income* figures. I really don't know what to make out of these other numbers. Gross numbers are interesting, but not entirely relevant. A Walmart checker may gross $2,000 an hour at their register, but what do they get to take home each hour?

For example, here's a detailed study commissioned by the City of Chicago in August 2014. It calculates taxi driver *net income per hour* after expenses (lease, gas, etc). Now let's have some people from there or similar compare it to their UberX *net income per hour* (subtract gas, depreciation, maintenance, commissions).










http://www.cityofchicago.org/content/dam/city/depts/mayor/Press Room/Press Releases/2014/August/Chicago_Taxi_Fares_Study_Final_Aug2014.pdf


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

grams777 said:


> We need to be comparing *net income* figures.


The problem with comparing net income versus gross income is everyone's tax/expense liability is completely different. What it costs to run my vehicle is different from yours, same as the Walmart checker vs a Target checker.

In 2014, driving for Uber, Lyft & Sidecar lowered my tax liability. I understand this isn't the same for a full time IC person, but lets take for instance a full time Fusion hybrid driver vs a full time Prius driver. Each car has it's own maintenance schedule. It also depends on how/where you drive for tires, breaks, etc...

The results for net income would be way too skewed to use that as a comparison.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

DjTim said:


> The problem with comparing net income versus gross income is everyone's tax/expense liability is completely different. What it costs to run my vehicle is different from yours, same as the Walmart checker vs a Target checker.
> 
> In 2014, driving for Uber, Lyft & Sidecar lowered my tax liability. I understand this isn't the same for a full time IC person, but lets take for instance a full time Fusion hybrid driver vs a full time Prius driver. Each car has it's own maintenance schedule. It also depends on how/where you drive for tires, breaks, etc...
> 
> The results for net income would be way too skewed to use that as a comparison.


It has to be better than comparing gross on uber with a completely different expense structure. Just compare a median or similar driver profile, net income taxi versus net income uberx. It shouldn't be that complicated.

That is, what does the similarly average uberx driver net per hour versus what does a cab driver net per hour? We know the cab driver amount in Chicago. Surely we can at least estimate the UberX average net income per hour.

Or is the problem that it just be too difficult to find an average UberX net income near $12 an hour? (50th percentile)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The gross number is on my weekly Uber report under what Top Drivers make.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The gross number is on my weekly Uber report under what Top Drivers make.


The problem is we don't know where that number comes from. We then need to net it out after expenses. Also if we start talking about top drivers, then we also need to move up the percentile chart from 50 to perhaps 80-90 for taxi hourly net income to compare it properly.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Top drivers in Sacramento are making $15 in fares per hour goss. That's $11 net before costs. I think that number is low enough to write a report on.

With smart driving I was able to hit that number within one month. It's completely doable. And I don't even work the drunk hours. 

I only work 16 hours a week and start at 4 -5 AM and some other daytime runs.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*







*

*Ubernomics*
http://www.cepr.net/index.php/blogs/beat-the-press/ubernomics


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *
> View attachment 4405
> *
> Km
> ...


There is one other item in this mix worth noting. The I.R.S figure of 57 cents a mile is a figure for a commercial driver. It assumes that this person has paid for the necessary licenses and insurance. Most Uber drivers have not paid for commercial licenses for themselves and their vehicles. Most probably also don't carry insurance that covers them for commercial driving.

This is where uber drivers save money in states that don't require commercial insurance, yet they still cry that they can't make money.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Thousands of Drivers Declined to Take Uber Survey Claiming 78% of Drivers Are Satisfied With Platform*
BY POLLY MOSENDZ
http://www.newsweek.com/thousands-d...drivers-satisfied-301252#.VMJ-L9CJ5ws.twitter

*UberLIE*
Uber representatives explained that they hope to use the data to learn more about driver experiences, rather than use it for lobbying purposes.
*Truth:*
Uber published a study Thursday suggesting its drivers get paid twice as much as yellow cab drivers, ammunition for the case it's making to the U.S. Conference of Mayors, where the company's senior vice president of policy and strategy, David Plouffe, will be speaking.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiyan/uber-drivers-study?utm_term=4ldqpia&s=mobile#.npWm34QxM


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And thanx to All the Forum Members who reached out to Polly Mosendz.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> The I.R.S figure of 57 cents a mile is a figure for a commercial driver.


The ¢57.5/mile Standard IRS Deduction is for the use of a vehicle for business purposes.
Commercial Drivers use actual expenses, because their costs are usually much higher due to leasing costs of a cab or a limo.


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

Polly responded to my email...


----------



## John Mckiernan (Jan 9, 2015)

Samename said:


> Why don't more drivers post their true earnings and expenses. We could come up with an agreed format so it's all congruent.
> 
> As they say, The proof is in the pudding.


Yes this.

Can we start a thread with nothing but this and everyone shows screenshots for proof. Then blast it all over the Internet


----------



## skccvb (Jul 27, 2014)

I would fall into the 'somewhat satisfied' driver category however I am only in it to supplement my income- I would not like to try to make a living driving UberX. My main complaint is fare cuts. totally unnecessary. I did get most of the recent fare cut back in the winter gtd. hourly promotion last week however we will see if that continues- and I only drive weekend nights and don't leave home until a surge is likely...just sit and watch the rider app until cars start disappearing...if you don't game the system you could spend countless hours idling and agonizing over when the next ping will hit you.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Polly emailed me back with several questions. Answered them all and sent her my analysis of my income pre and post rate cuts.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Study Claims Drivers Make $19/Hour*
> Ryan Lawler (Twitter @ryanlawer)
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/22/uber-study/


POST # 1/chi1cabby: Thank You for
"Liking" my Vintage
(15 Jan.) Post. Are You distributing
UPNF Business Cards now, too?

Drive Safely, St. Comity.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Samename said:


> This is horse shit
> 
> 
> 
> Uber represents a steady source of income for 3 out of 4 partners - 74% of partners choose Uber to help maintain a steady source of income to supplement their otherwise unpredictable earnings. Using Uber to steady their earnings makes sense since, as we discovered in our research, driver-partners earn the roughly same per hour regardless of the number of hours worked.


POST # 20/Samename: "Horse Puckey"!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Are You distributing
> UPNF Business Cards now, too?


I have a few UPNF cards left. So I pass em out sparingly. 
Wish you a nice day too!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

John Mckiernan said:


> Yes this.
> 
> Can we start a thread with nothing but this and everyone shows screenshots for proof. Then blast it all over the Internet


POST # 130/John Mckiernan: "Ahoy!"
What...are You bucking
for Title of Longest Standing "New Mem-
ber"? Jeepers.... Post a lil' mo' often, al-
ready!

G R E A T .....I D E A ...on Threadstarting
a "Strictly Pay Statement Screenshots"
Thread...in "Pay", I'm guessing. Don't
let misgivings about #[F]Uber keep You
from giving Travis a KITA...figuratively!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I gotta assume the Uber hourly wage is before the commission is deducted as well. If this is true, after ALL expenses, cabbies are making substantially more than Uber drivers. I also have to assume the cab numbers are before tips or it would have stated they were included. When net versus net are compared, cabbies are likely making double Uber drivers. The spin is just sick in this article.


I have only driven for 33 hours last weekend as the start of my "CAB vs TNC" experiment, but based on that, I would agree. Considering the fact that I did 45 rides in that time including some long ones, and barely had time to gas up or pee, I was pretty much "fully utilized". Of course I made my share of newbie mistakes and I certainly was not making many "pro" strategy moves. But in general, for the time and the time period worked, I would have easily netted double with my taxi and not put as many miles on my car (I also own my taxi) or worked as hard. I felt kind of foolish really.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SCdave said:


> My favorite part in the Comment section of the article:
> 
> Guy#1: Why is this news?
> Guy#2: It's not, it PR.


POST # 68/SCdave: .....and here I thought
I was the ONLY ONE
clicking on the Hyperlinked Articles for
the TRUTHFUL, HUMOROUS "Comments"!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> I have only driven for 33 hours last weekend as the start of my "CAB vs TNC" experiment, but based on that, I would agree. Considering the fact that I did 45 rides in that time including some long ones, and barely had time to gas up or pee, I was pretty much "fully utilized". Of course I made my share of newbie mistakes and I certainly was not making many "pro" strategy moves. But in general, for the time and the time period worked, I would have easily netted double with my taxi and not put as many miles on my car (I also own my taxi) or worked as hard. I felt kind of foolish really.


POST #:137/hanging in there: "Ahoy!"
How is it that we have
Yet to interact? My bad, no doubt!

Maybe You should consider having Your
"Cab vs. TNC Experiment" be a Blog?
Apparently, mode$t honoraria, ARE
available! Tell the Administrator that
"Bostonian Bison sent me " to ensure
copious amounts of Skepticism 

Also, You are rocking a
127.58% Approval Rating, WHICH....
if You were a Well-Known (250 Likes)
would place You in the TOP 30........OF
22,455 Sequentially Numbered Mem-
ership Applicants, equivalent to the
Top Seventh of the Top 1% of UPNF!

Bison Admires.
Biskn Inspires!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:137/hanging in there: "Ahoy!"
> How is it that we have
> Yet to interact? My bad, no doubt!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bison! I will take you up on that suggestion, actually was already planning on it, because I feel like there is too much "spin" going on coming from both sides. I have no agenda other than to maximize my profits and my happiness (quality of life) whichever side I wind up on. It would be a very simple thing to simply paint my 2014 minivan from yellow to black and go for it but in the meantime I am using my 2006 minivan to try it out. So far the older minivan worked out ok for the experiment since I ended up with a 4.91 rating at this point.


----------

